# 325 Liter Saulosi Tank



## flagellum (Sep 7, 2008)

Hello all,

I have a 325 liter mbuna tank, the dimensions are 130 x 50 (h) x 50 cm. I have 3 adult males 4 adult females and 4 juveniles of saulosi coral red. In addition to the saulosies one single common pleco.

You may find below the photos of the tank. Please share your comments with me. 






Some close shots of my saulosies..







Best regards,

Cagri OZTURK


----------



## blahblahblah (Jan 29, 2009)

simple layout..nice but i find it too empty. would be better if there's more rocks arrangement especially at the sides.


----------



## trigger (Sep 6, 2002)

The saulosi would be better off with more rocks also. I'd make a large pile of rock, towards the surface on the left side at about a third of the tank. So they have a reef to swim around.


----------



## Maddog (Nov 7, 2008)

i like the simple look. very classy looking tank!


----------



## Desi&lt;3 (Feb 13, 2008)

I also like the simple look . . . gives it a very calming look


----------



## ridley25 (Jan 5, 2008)

Very nice. Very minimalist. Is that petrified wood you have in there?


----------



## flagellum (Sep 7, 2008)

Thank you all for the compliments,

Starting from the last, yes the woods that I was putted in to my tank are petrified. Nowadays they are quite popular in aquarium decoration in Turkiye.



trigger said:


> The saulosi would be better off with more rocks also. I'd make a large pile of rock, towards the surface on the left side at about a third of the tank. So they have a reef to swim around.


You are definetly right but I have faced with serious problems catching the holding females for ex in my old tank, which was full of stones and caves. That is why I have preferred a more simple decoration.

I agree with the opinion that tank looks like empty. I am going to add neon spots and if possible white top afra hara, telling so because there is no afra haras in Turkiye yet.


----------



## flagellum (Sep 7, 2008)

In accordance to your suggestions I have added some rocks to the tank.

A general view..



The right side...

 

And finally the left side...

 

I will try to add some new additional fishes to the tank this weekend.

Please share your comments.


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

Very nicely done, did you manage to get _C._ sp. "Hara" Gallireya Reef ("_white top hara_")?


----------



## PR_islander (Mar 26, 2009)

Very nice setup , The simple , the better.


----------



## thinking_fish (Aug 13, 2007)

I like the look simply is better for breeding... nobody like pulling a 100lbs of rocks to catch a holding female.


----------



## non_compliance (Dec 4, 2008)

Looks great... I really like it.


----------



## flagellum (Sep 7, 2008)

Thank you all for your kindness,

Unfortunatelly I did not get Cy.sp. Hara yet. The specie is available in Turkey for about three months but I was on vacation and did not have enough time to focus on my tank as I wish. However, to get Hara is among my important missions need to be achieved :wink:


----------



## CrazyCichlid (Sep 22, 2002)

Like the simple clean look. Great selection of rocks.
cc


----------



## Oscar Madison (Mar 24, 2008)

:thumb:

Very nice.

I like it!


----------

